# Great book



## mandy1968 (Aug 2, 2009)

This is a great book for both Adults and children 10 plus

The book tells the story of the first year of rescue for couple Barrie and Dorothy Hawkins.

German Shepherd Rescue (SCOTLAND) will receive a donation for every copy they sell in their online store.

You can look at an extract of the book at: 

http://www.german-shepherd-rescue-scotland.org.uk

The book costs £7.99 with free postage and packing. 

Read extract.


----------

